# Opel corsa timing belt



## Geri123 (25 Jan 2007)

Hiya,
I was just wondering after how many miles would a timing belt on an opel corsa 1.0L need to be replaced. My car has 39k on it and seems abit shaky when not moving.
Thanks.


----------



## pinkyBear (25 Jan 2007)

speed wabbles


----------



## RonanC (25 Jan 2007)

how old is the car ??


----------



## Geri123 (25 Jan 2007)

its a 04.


----------



## mechanic1 (29 Jan 2007)

The 3 cyclinder engine can be shakey there is no timing belt on the 1 litre 3 cyclinder it is a timing chain and should not require a replacement unless giving problems noise etc.....


----------



## Geri123 (4 Feb 2007)

Thats Great. Thanks.


----------

